
Instacart Featured Products: How to Get Started - WalterJT
https://jungletopp.com/instacart-featured-products/
======
WalterJT
Did you know about Instacart Featured Products? Customers will see these ads
when they search for related keywords using the Instacart App. How can you
take advantage of this?

